# Introducing Billet + Spherical Dogbone Mounts for 8S Audi TT/TTS/TTRS!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new Billet + Spherical Dogbone Mounts for 8S Audi TT/TTS & TT RS!

​
034Motorsport's Billet + Spherical Dogbone Mount for 8S Audi TT/TTS & TT RS is the new standard in performance and durability. This dogbone mount was engineered with performance in mind, manufactured from billet aluminum and stainless steel, and features a genuine Aurora Spherical Bearing to maintain proper articulation and reduce NVH transfer. The Billet + Spherical Dogbone Mount is machined and assembled in-house, designed to eliminate the slop associated with the factory mount, and will better withstand the forces generated by hard launches.

The result is a locked-down drivetrain, crisper shifting, and virtually no wheel hop. The Motorsport Dogbone Mount will cause some increase in noise, vibration, and harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin.

This upgrade was extensively track-tested on 034Motorsport's MkVII Volkswagen GTI & 8V Audi S3 before release.

*Features:*

Bolt-In Performance Upgrade for Factory Dogbone Mount
Reduced Drivetrain Slop & Engine Movement Under Load
More Direct Power Transfer & Improved Shifting Feel
Increased Strength & Improved Durability vs. Factory Part
T6-6061 Billet Aluminum Body
303 Stainless Steel Spacers
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearing
Rebuildable Design
New Factory Stretch Bolts Included!
*Application Guide:*

2016 - Present Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (MkIII - MQB)
2015 - Present Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8V - MQB)
2015 - Present Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R (MkVII - MQB)
Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions!

*Click Here to Order!*


----------

